# Get your ava/sig optimized to fit the rules



## jumpman17 (Feb 7, 2007)

Okay, I'm getting really tired of removing people's avas and sigs.

The maximum size for your ava is 25 KB, and 50 KB for your sig.

If for some reason you feel you have to have a certain image but it's too big, post it here and I can optimize it for you without losing quality.

Most, if not all images can be optimized to a much smaller size.

But please, once I optimize it for you, re-upload it to your own space and don't hot link off of me.


----------



## Katalyst (Feb 7, 2007)

Just realized that both my avatar and signature surpassed the limits. Should be good now. Optimized and fixed ;o


----------



## jeklnoo (Feb 7, 2007)

i say we ban sigs, and limit avatars to 32x32 16-color images


----------



## mthrnite (Feb 7, 2007)

I say we increase the maximum sig size to 800x600 and strictly limit actual posts to no more than three words.
example: lol, i agree!

edit: what I mean to say is, I'd be glad to help on the optimizing task, under the same conditions as jumpman17.


----------



## Katalyst (Feb 7, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Feb 7 2007 said:


> I say we increase the maximum sig size to 800x600 and strictly limit actual posts to no more than three words.
> example: lol, i agree!


Do abbreviations count?


----------



## jumpman17 (Feb 7, 2007)

QUOTE(Katalyst @ Feb 7 2007 said:


> Just realized that both my avatar and signature surpassed the limits. Should be good now. Optimized and fixed ;o



Hoorah! One less to deal with. Thank you for fixing your file size.


----------



## dice (Feb 7, 2007)

can you resize a 40,784 x 26,800 pixel av for me jumpman??


----------



## jumpman17 (Feb 7, 2007)

Umm...yes? I can't tell if your joking or not though. What could possibly be that big?


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 7, 2007)

Dice's signature is horriably huge and ugly lol


----------



## Katalyst (Feb 7, 2007)

Three words only!


----------



## mthrnite (Feb 7, 2007)

QUOTE(sgadzookie80 @ Feb 7 2007 said:


> Dice's signature is horriably huge and ugly lol


----------



## id242 (Feb 7, 2007)

Ill fix mine when I get home later... sorry

keep up the good work jumpman! (yeah, that's you in my siggy, no?)


----------



## Psyfira (Feb 7, 2007)

Jumpman: Fantastic idea! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sgadzookie80: Dice gets away with it cause his sig is brilliant and makes us smile


----------



## shaffaaf27 (Feb 10, 2007)

could you optimise this for my avatar?


----------



## MaHe (Feb 10, 2007)

Here you go:





Anyways, most of the pictures should work fine at the largest size.

1. Open your avatar in IrfanView.
2. Save as PNG or GIF. In the options menu, choose either 6 or higher level of compression.

That's it. This won't affect the quality at all, since PNG is a lossless format. I still wonder, why JPEG is used nowadays. PNG or GIF are sooo much better. I can understand it's use for photos (eventually, at larger filesizes JPEG beats PNG in quality/filesize ratio), but not work network graphics ...
BTW, wouldn't a simple PHP script allow you to remove the avatars too big?


----------



## shaffaaf27 (Feb 10, 2007)

thank you very much.

also, is my signature inline with the rules?

if not what is wrong?


----------



## jumpman17 (Feb 11, 2007)

Yes, the limit is 50 KB and your sig comes to a total of 19.04 KB so you're fine.


----------



## Elrinth (Feb 11, 2007)

optimize my avatar


----------



## jumpman17 (Feb 11, 2007)

Well, since the image is really 128 x 128 pixels and you have it shrunk to 64 x 64 pixels through the forum settings, that is wasted space file size.






Originally: 4.38 KB
Now: 2.88 KB


----------



## shaffaaf27 (Feb 11, 2007)

thankyou jumpman17


----------



## juggernaut911 (Mar 16, 2007)

QUOTE(jeklnoo @ Feb 7 2007 said:


> i say we ban sigs, and limit avatars to 32x32 16-color images


I say u kick urself in the nutz!!!

it shows ur style yo


----------



## shadowboy (Apr 6, 2007)

This is like 10000 bytes, how many kilobytes is that?  And is there any way I could have both that AND my current signature in my sig? Maybe through careful resizing?


----------



## jumpman17 (Apr 6, 2007)

Here you, this and the new one you posted would be under the limit.






Also, thank you for making me happy and not making me remove you sig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*EDIT:* Also, I'd recommend setting the dimensions manually for your avatar to 100 x 120 in your settings so the forum doesn't do it's default weird stretch to 100 x 140. Or if you want I can change that setting for you.

*EDIT 2:* Oh, and to get kilobytes from bytes, just move the decimal to the left 3 place.


----------



## shadowboy (Apr 6, 2007)

But wouldn't the total vertical pixels be 179 still?  Or is that in the "acceptable range"?
And thaks a bunch for optomizing it, you rule "cindy."


----------



## Relys (Apr 6, 2007)

QUOTE(shadowboy @ Apr 5 2007 said:


> This is like 10000 bytes, how many kilobytes is that?Â And is there any way I could have both that AND my current signature in my sig? Maybe through careful resizing?



Nice! I need to create an custom bar too!


----------



## jumpman17 (Apr 6, 2007)

QUOTE(shadowboy @ Apr 6 2007 said:


> But wouldn't the total vertical pixels be 179 still?Â Or is that in the "acceptable range"?
> And thaks a bunch for optomizing it, you rule "cindy."



You could put them side by side, that would prevent any height issues. Although since your 2 are on the small side for height it may be okay for a total height. I don't know. I'd have to see it.

*EDIT:* If you need anything else, I'll get it tomorrow. It's 1 AM here, I'm tired, and I've got a college class in the morning.


----------



## shadowboy (Apr 9, 2007)

According to pHuzz I'm 15kb over the limit, could you optimize the userbars one last time please?  Thanks a bunch


----------



## jumpman17 (Apr 9, 2007)

24.66 KB + 10.81 KB = 35.47 KB

The max for a sig is 50 KB

I don't know what phuzzz is talking about.


----------



## phuzzz (Apr 9, 2007)

That's my bad.  I counted them as four different lines at 10kb a piece.  Forget I said anything.


----------



## GBA_Temper (Apr 11, 2007)

jumpman17 once you get finish with the new GBA TEMP LOgo can you make me a banner out of it with my name going thru it (GBA_Temper)


----------



## nileyg (Apr 14, 2007)

My sig is 3kb over the limit...
Is this ok? If not would you please optimize it for me?


----------



## jumpman17 (Apr 14, 2007)

QUOTE(nileyg @ Apr 13 2007 said:


> My sig is 3kb over the limit...
> Is this ok? If not would you please optimize it for me?



Here you go, now it is only 13.57 KB


----------



## nileyg (Apr 14, 2007)

Thx  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



How about this one? Can you Optimize it PLZ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Is it smaller if i just save it as .jpg?


----------



## jumpman17 (Apr 15, 2007)

Yes, saving as a jpg should always give you a smaller filesize. PNG format is a lossless format meaning you have 100% quality. You can optimize a PNG but not as much as a JPG. This one only optimizes to 31.53 KB because any lower and the gradient loses quality. Gradients are hard to optimize.


----------



## blue99 (Apr 16, 2007)

http://img225.imageshack.us/img225/5927/op...guruguruyn3.gif

Is it possible to optimize this animated avatar?


----------



## thegame07 (Apr 16, 2007)

Nevermind thanks.


----------



## jumpman17 (Apr 16, 2007)

Here you go. Animated gifs are hard to optimize due to the large amount of information in it. I had to cut out every other frame and then double the play time for each frame, reduce the amount of colors, and crop the image a little, but it's in the limit now.

24.16 KB





96.31 KB


----------



## Louse76 (Apr 16, 2007)

QUOTE(sgadzookie80 @ Feb 7 2007 said:


> Dice's signature is horriably huge and ugly lol



I agree. Someone please put the smack down and delete that ugly big thing.


----------



## blue99 (Apr 16, 2007)

Thanks, jumpman17


----------



## nileyg (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks Jumpman! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So, is there simply an optimize button, or do you have to go through and change a bunch of stuff manually?


----------



## TLSpartan (Apr 17, 2007)

dices signature makes us and think at the same time


----------



## jumpman17 (Apr 17, 2007)

QUOTE(nileyg @ Apr 17 2007 said:


> Thanks Jumpman!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I use Adobe ImageReady to optimize. It depends on the image. For the majority of them you can just tell it to Save Optimized As, but for some you have to tweak the settings so you don't lose any quality.


----------



## nileyg (Apr 18, 2007)

I see it now


----------



## shadowboy (Apr 19, 2007)

My new one is okay, right?  It read as 23***** bytes when I checked properties, and that equals 23 kilobytes, right?


----------



## jumpman17 (Apr 19, 2007)

23.27 KB

Yep, your fine.


----------



## aj421 (Apr 29, 2007)

May you please optimize this Avatar. It looks hard to optimize it myself.


----------



## aj421 (Apr 30, 2007)

bump


----------



## .TakaM (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## aj421 (Apr 30, 2007)

thx


----------



## dice (May 1, 2007)

QUOTE(Louse76 @ Apr 16 2007 said:


> QUOTE(sgadzookie80 @ Feb 7 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Dice's signature is horriably huge and ugly lol
> ...


----------



## jumpman17 (May 7, 2007)

Whoops, sorry aj, I didn't see the new posts here. If I don't respond to a request, feel free to drop me a PM and I'll get on it.


----------



## xcalibur (Jun 24, 2007)

could you optimize my avatar for me? ill shrink it down in size using the forums manager thingie






on another note..how do you use your pictures from your own space?
i can only seem to get pictusres that are online

EDIT: i seem to have figured it out, sorry if i wasted any effort, i hate feeling this stupid
EDIT2: it seems i figured out what to do and i did it right but.....i have no imaging editing software and changind the picture format to png and cropping it slightly still put me over 25kb

i think i might wana give photoshop a go....i know i should, but it seems so hard


----------



## jumpman17 (Jun 24, 2007)

Here you go.

6.46 KB


----------



## bobrules (Jun 24, 2007)

Hi thanks for doing this.
could you optimize this ava? http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v515/bobthebest/drift.gif

and this sig? http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v515/bobthebest/Tracy1.jpg


----------



## jumpman17 (Jun 24, 2007)

QUOTE(bobrules @ Jun 24 2007 said:


> Hi thanks for doing this.
> could you optimize this ava? http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v515/bobthebest/drift.gif
> 
> and this sig? http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v515/bobthebest/Tracy1.jpg



I'll work on them when I get back from work in 6 hours. I gotta leave in 4 minutes.


----------



## jumpman17 (Jun 25, 2007)

Here you go. Animated gifs are hard to optimize because of the shear amount of data in them, so this is the best I can do for that animated gif.

24.98 KB





24.69 KB


----------



## bobrules (Jun 25, 2007)

Phank you!


----------



## spokenrope (Jun 25, 2007)

"The time is now"?  That's a blatant lie if I ever heard one.


----------



## bobrules (Jun 25, 2007)

Hey check it out. Thank you!!


----------



## lagman (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello!

I need some help here, I made this .gif file but it's not even close to the forum limits 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I tried using Image Ready to eliminate some frames and stuff (4th image) but...well you can see it.
Any help would be appreciated.


















Thanks in advance.

If it helps, this is the original file: http://www.zshare.net/video/286478460aa482/


----------



## jumpman17 (Jul 27, 2007)

Woo, that was a hard one. This is the best I can do.


----------



## lagman (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## TsukoyomiMoon (Aug 26, 2007)

LOL, gigantic


----------



## test84 (Aug 26, 2007)

would someone plz tell me how to add a flash sig?


----------



## JacobReaper (Sep 9, 2007)

someone took mine out  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 can you optimize this one?


----------



## pkprostudio (Sep 10, 2007)

dice's avatar is over the limit!!!!!!!


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 10, 2007)

pkprostudio said:


> dice's avatar is over the limit!!!!!!!
> 
> ...no it isn't.
> 
> ...


----------



## pkprostudio (Sep 10, 2007)

According to my computer (which I think is accurate), dice's avatar is 27.66 KB. Thank you.


Here if you don't believe me:
http://img372.imageshack.us/img372/6725/14...1de6419eik9.gif


----------



## dice (Sep 10, 2007)




----------



## Mucuna (Sep 10, 2007)

My signature is *from* the rules.
(Silly, I know... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## JacobReaper (Sep 11, 2007)

QUOTE(dice @ Sep 10 2007 said:


>



lol, but yes it is true


----------



## pkprostudio (Sep 11, 2007)

QUOTE(dice @ Sep 10 2007 said:


>


I'll see how long it will go unnoticed.... Wait, I noticed it.


----------



## TsukoyomiMoon (Sep 20, 2007)

Please...


----------



## lagman (Sep 20, 2007)

QUOTE(TsukoyomiMoon @ Sep 20 2007 said:


> Please...


----------



## BakuFunn (Sep 21, 2007)

i dont care much for my sig
CLICK IT FOR FUN!


----------



## TsukoyomiMoon (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks lagman.


----------



## gigermunit (Sep 25, 2007)

mind resizing my sig for me if it's to big.


----------



## Lee79 (Sep 25, 2007)

Did it for you to celebrate (get) my 100th post if you do not like please fill free to get someone else to do it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Imageshack page for jack.jpg
Edit: Forgot to touch up black dot on sig.


----------



## gigermunit (Sep 27, 2007)

QUOTE(gigermunit @ Sep 25 2007 said:


> mind resizing my sig for me if it's to big.


lol i think ill just redo it tomarrow, the quality went dont >_


----------



## JacobReaper (Oct 19, 2007)

can someone do mine? 








thanks, and.. how do you optimize it? i want to do it on my own now


----------



## jumpman17 (Oct 19, 2007)

There really is no cut and dry way of optimizing an image as each is different. It also depends what program you have. Which do you have?


----------



## JacobReaper (Oct 23, 2007)

can you optimize this please


----------



## Orc (Oct 23, 2007)

Optimize me.


----------



## Ducky (Nov 17, 2007)

QUOTE(wii_will_rule @ Nov 17 2007 said:


> Optimize please!



.... And I thought you'r name was about WII and not Fox >.> Nickname stealer!


----------



## Hiratai (Nov 17, 2007)

QUOTE(FoxMcCloud @ Nov 17 2007 said:


> QUOTE(wii_will_rule @ Nov 17 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Optimize please!
> ...


you'r?

Failllure.

You say Optimize, but you don't say to what. If we make it standard settings it'll look like crud.


----------



## wiithepeople (Nov 18, 2007)

never mind I don't need it optimized anymore. Sorry!


----------



## shadowboy (Dec 6, 2007)

OPTIMIZERZ!!!!!  YOU MAY BE NEEEDEDDD!!!  DUN DUN DUN!!
Does mine fit the size limits?  (According to teh mods, my sig can be a little bit above the pixel limit, but not the filesize.) If its too big, please optimize.


----------



## Bourbanog (Dec 19, 2007)

I assume not having a christmas hat in your av is punishable by banhammer?

Anyway I think the sigs on this site are too big. If you could cut down on a lot of the large text, it would make viewing easier and more streamlined.


----------



## YukiChan456 (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh Oh!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Okay, I'm getting really tired of removing people's avas and sigs.    The maximum size for your ava is 25 KB, and 50 KB for your sig.



I´ve found my old photoshop and optimized it!

Wow have You seen Chotas sigs! Really awesome! I gladly would learn to make these!

Chotas Sigs Link


----------



## wiithepeople (Jan 4, 2008)

Does 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 fit the limits?


----------



## Twiffles (Jan 4, 2008)

It's 114 x 160. Max here is 100 x 140, I think.


----------



## T-hug (Jan 4, 2008)

Do you guys like my new ava by JPH?  I love it lol just had it optimized by djnaff didn't know about this thread!
It was over 220 frames


----------



## mthrnite (Jan 4, 2008)

QUOTE(wii_will_rule @ Jan 4 2008 said:


> Does
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now it does. Sorry so plain, just resized it to 86W x 120H






edit: @thug.. bitchin' wicked kewl ava, baby!


----------



## asuri (Jan 4, 2008)

can you please optimize mine?
it still Uploaded avatars from your computer must be no larger than 50 KB.
or is it 25 now? does it apply to mine?


----------



## wiithepeople (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks a ton mthr! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: One question: whenever I save a picture, it always saves it as a bitmap, and seems like ava's don't allow you to upload bmp's as your ava (I used a link to make that animation my avatar). Why does it always save it as a bmp and how can I change that? Thanks

edit2: nvm about that^^ lagman helped me fix it! Thanks lagman


----------



## Sailor (Jan 6, 2008)

Can someone please help me out? I don't know how to edit .gifs, but can someone please compress mine to fit the max cap?

Link: http://i94.photobucket.com/albums/l108/dia...flcop3pbxd7.gif


----------



## dice (Jan 6, 2008)

QUOTE(Sailor @ Jan 6 2008 said:


> Can someone please help me out? I don't know how to edit .gifs, but can someone please compress mine to fit the max cap?
> 
> Link: http://i94.photobucket.com/albums/l108/dia...flcop3pbxd7.gif


BEST. AV. EVER.


----------



## Sailor (Jan 7, 2008)

QUOTE(dice @ Jan 6 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Sailor @ Jan 6 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone please help me out? I don't know how to edit .gifs, but can someone please compress mine to fit the max cap?
> ...



haha, thanks. Can someone help me out though? My avatar got removed today, and I don't know how to compress :'[


----------



## mohaab (Jan 25, 2008)

Does my sig fit the rule? its my first one, i hope you guy's like it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (btw, its sized 400x100 because i saw a picture saying thats the right size for this forum, the picture is also 29.3 kb)


----------



## myuusmeow (Feb 6, 2008)

Can someone resize my PrizeRebel banner? Just noticed it's too wide.


----------



## Chotaz (Feb 13, 2008)

Can anyone make my sig to match the file-siz limit rule? is 98kb, should only be 50 kb/s


----------



## OrcMonkey© (Feb 25, 2008)

Me just realized my siggy surppassed the limit twice. Me stupid


----------



## Awdofgum (Feb 25, 2008)

QUOTE(Sailor @ Jan 7 2008 said:


> QUOTE(dice @ Jan 6 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Sailor @ Jan 6 2008 said:
> ...



there is no way of resizing that gif without ruining it, you would have to reduce the colors, and that will ruin it.

Try using this

Edit: oops your image exceeds the size limit... sorry


----------



## James B. (Feb 26, 2008)

http://img209.imageshack.us/img209/6427/completeke2ri0.gif

I have nooo idea how to optimize it :]

Thanks


----------



## xShinobi (Mar 18, 2008)

Would it be possible to make this fit the signature rules without losing it's animation?


----------



## Elrinth (Mar 18, 2008)

dice said:
			
		

> QUOTE(Sailor @ Jan 6 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone please help me out? I don't know how to edit .gifs, but can someone please compress mine to fit the max cap?
> ...



I'm from a swedish movie called Kopps.


----------



## .::5pYd3r::. (Mar 18, 2008)

firephoenix756 said:
			
		

> Would it be possible to make this fit the signature rules without losing it's animation?


I've made it the right size, i just need to compress it.


----------



## tjas (Mar 18, 2008)

Never mind this post


----------



## SleepingDragon (May 6, 2008)

Hey, jumpman17, I have an animated gif I want to use as my sig, but it's too big and probably needs to be compressed.  Any way you could help me with it?  If so, how do I get it to you?  Thanks


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Jun 5, 2008)

Can someone please try to reduce the size of my signature to fit the 50kb limit? Thanks.


----------



## Destructobot (Jun 5, 2008)

Two choices (jpeg & png):


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Jun 6, 2008)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> Two choices (jpeg & png):



Wow thank you very much! ^^


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 22, 2008)

Hey can someone edit this signature so it fits the rules.




Can you also add my username,and the name of the topic"Official Best Rom hacks thread",and "GBATemp" in a nice font. For this threadhere.

Can you place "Official Best rom hacks" on the left,and my username on the top right and "GBAtemp on the bottom right.Just make sure it's not blocking Chrono's view.

_*I would highly appreciate it.*_

This is my old sig,but Im feeling Chrono Trigger_ish_.


----------



## Salamantis (Jun 22, 2008)

@Eternal Myst

Here you go:




If you want any modifications, feel free to ask.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 22, 2008)

Salamantis said:
			
		

> @Eternal Myst
> 
> Here you go:
> 
> ...


Holy shit that was quick.Thanks Salamantis.It looks great.
Thanks alot.


----------



## xcalibur (Jul 4, 2008)

Could someone optimise this avatar for me?
Its 45 KB and I need it as 25 KB because of the size limit.


----------



## miketh2005 (Aug 13, 2008)

Can someone optimize this avatar?


----------



## Balrogs.Pain (Aug 13, 2008)

http://s65.photobucket.com/albums/h222/bal...n/th_guitar.gif
Can anyone optimize this avatar? So that its 100 x 120 pixels and its like, 236 KB and i would like it to fit in the requirements.


----------



## dice (Aug 31, 2008)

someone resize this for icey please


----------



## dice (Aug 31, 2008)

^ nevermind someone else did it for him


----------



## xJonny (Aug 31, 2008)

THAT WAS ME


----------



## DeMoN (Aug 31, 2008)

Someone be a kind soul and lower the file size of this sig please.  







Edit: Nevermind, I just converted it to jpeg and it's only 9KB now.  But the quality is piss-poor.


----------



## Mr Crow (Oct 24, 2008)

i didnt make this my mate did but can you help me out and lower the file size cheers


----------



## BiscuitBee (Oct 24, 2008)

I can't do much about the transparent border because of it being in .jpg

However...

If you want to keep the transparency, here's the .png file but it's colour count is foced to be a bit lower for filesize purposes.






EDIT:

Of course we can always jazz up your border to hide the old leftovers!


----------



## Mr Crow (Oct 27, 2008)

cheers m8 luks gd


----------



## mew and lugia (Dec 2, 2008)

i need help


----------



## updowners (Jan 4, 2009)

Can someone get this image optimised?






and maybe add a cool looking border?


----------



## BiscuitBee (Jan 5, 2009)

updowners said:
			
		

> Can someone get this image optimised?
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Made it a bit smaller in filesize with a border for you.

EDIT:





Here's another update.  Got rid of some orange spots that are supposed to be white.  Softened some of the JPEG artifacts, too.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Jan 10, 2009)

Can someone make the sig smaller that it fits the rules?




It needs to be maximum 68kb :\


----------



## Jaems (Jan 10, 2009)

here you go, d00d:


----------



## JPdensetsu (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks Jaems 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now I can use it!


----------



## TwilitHikari (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm assuming my sig is too big, can some1 optimize it for me?


----------



## kryptonianpimp (Jan 31, 2009)

IS MY SIG / AVA OK?
------------------------------------------------------
SIG

Note: Only you can see Your IP And Stuff I Cant. 
Reason Why I Have it: Its Funny and also Funny When People Freak Out.
-------------------------------------------------------
AVA

Spire From Metroid Prime Hunters Is Awesome!
Spire Just Fits Me.
------------------------------------------------------

Thanks In Advance.
Tymon


----------



## BiscuitBee (Feb 2, 2009)

TwilitHikari said:
			
		

> I'm assuming my sig is too big, can some1 optimize it for me?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure your sig falls under that since it is dynamically generated for each user.  But, perhaps an admin of some sort could clear that up


----------

